# How many siblings do you have?



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

I have two older sisters, one older brother, one younger sister, and one younger brother.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 30, 2008)

None. *Sob sob*


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 30, 2008)

I have one older brother.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

None. I am honestly not sure if that's good or bad. Leaning on good...


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 30, 2008)

Two sisters... Although I learned a week ago I have two more on my dad's side that I've never met.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 30, 2008)

One younger sister.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Aug 30, 2008)

Two brothers too many.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

Three younger brothers.


----------



## o_O (Aug 30, 2008)

2 older sisters. yup.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2008)

One older sister. Oh and probably quite a few half-sisters/brothers who I can't remember, but I'm not counting them since we're not completely biologically related.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 30, 2008)

> One older sister. Oh and probably quite a few half-sisters/brothers who I can't remember, but I'm not counting them since we're not completely biologically related.


Uh, "completely biologically related"? That doesn't make sense. 

Anyway. I have two older sisters (20 and... er, wait, I know this! 35 or something) and an older half brother (37). Both the latter two have children, and the oldest sister isn't _actually_ my sister but I tend to forget that a lot.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

I have one little brother who is 14 and probably reading this right now.

HI STEPHEN!!


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2008)

I have an older half-brother who is 18, but we never refer to him as 'half brother' or 'stepbrother' or whatever. And then there's my younger sister who is 12. She still has the body of a nine year old though...


----------



## Nope (Aug 30, 2008)

Un hermano major y hermano minor y una hermana major.

Spanish for one older and one younger brother and one older sister :P

I'm still learning spanish, though, and I'm not so good XD

My younger brother drives me nuts sometimes...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 30, 2008)

One younger brother.


----------



## @lex (Aug 30, 2008)

One younger brother, one half-brother of my mother's, and two stepsisters - one is mother's and one is father's.

They're all annoying, loud, idiot and bad people.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 30, 2008)

An older half-brother in college, and an older half-sister who is out of college.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Aug 30, 2008)

Nine, total, but I have no "true" siblings, only half and step siblings.  Four of them are brothers, and five are sisters.


----------



## Minish (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a little sister, but that's it.

But I put three because of my half brother and my half sister, who I consider full siblings even though I've only met them a few times each and recently only.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Uh, "completely biologically related"? That doesn't make sense.


Oh dear, another nonsensical thing I said due to sleep deprivation. Made sense at the time, but now... well, doesn't make as much sense. I meant really that they don't have the same set of parents as myself, thus not "completely biologically related", though I can see why that doesn't make sense. I just said that because I really don't know how many of them there are and therefore can't put them in the poll.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, my half-brother has another half-sister on the other side, who then has another half-brother.

This is great because I can talk about my brother's sister's brother without being redundant. 8)


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 30, 2008)

One sister, of the elder variety.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 30, 2008)

A little brother thats five.









<.<


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 30, 2008)

An eight-year-old brother.

We get along pretty well, but he tends to get on my nerves when he aren't getting along.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 31, 2008)

I have two brothers(ages 6 and 16) and a little sister(age 2).


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 31, 2008)

i have two older brothers. i guess that's why i like Pokemon and video games so much... ._.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 31, 2008)

I have one older brother who's nineteen. He's good company, usually. We used to have lightsaber battles with his plastic lightsabers. xD


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Sep 2, 2008)

One younger brother.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 2, 2008)

I have 3 younger siblings, except in my nightmares where I see them in thousands.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 2, 2008)

One younger sister and one younger brother


----------



## Darksong (Sep 2, 2008)

1. Cryptica, who is my sister, and that's it. Cryptica's a slightly younger sister, since we're twins.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Sep 2, 2008)

2 older brothers, one has left home.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> One younger sister.


I assumed your sister was older than you. o.o

Anyway, I have a younger sister. Five years younger and damnably short.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a little 11-year-old brother.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 3, 2008)

Four. Two sisters, two brothers.


----------



## Jetx (Sep 3, 2008)

An older brother and a younger sister. I sometimes think that having another one around would be much more interesting.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 3, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> I assumed your sister was older than you. o.o
> 
> Anyway, I have a younger sister. Five years younger and damnably short.


Haha, most people do. She looks and acts older than me, but we look pretty similar, so we often get asked if we're twins. X3


----------



## Flora (Sep 3, 2008)

Two sisters, ages 16 and 11.


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 3, 2008)

I have an 11-year-old sister and a 4-year-old brother.


----------



## Commahappy (Sep 3, 2008)

I have an older brother, but that's it.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 3, 2008)

I put three, but only one of them is my full sister. The other two are step.

One 10, one 11, and the last 17. I'm in the middle, being fourteen.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a brother who is about two and a half years older than me.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 4, 2008)

4 older brothers and 2 older sisters. My parents are rabbits.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 4, 2008)

None.


----------



## ColorBlind (Sep 6, 2008)

I have three siblings.  Two older brothers, one is eighteen the other is seventeen.  And one little sister who is eight.

Yeah my parents were like we should always have a family mate to rely on. So they had four kids.  That and the fact that my dad originally wanted eight kids, but that's another story.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 7, 2008)

I have an older brother and an older sister.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 7, 2008)

.GoreTuzk said:


> 4 older brothers and 2 older sisters. My parents are rabbits.


It took me a moment to realize how those two sentences were connected. Oh dear.


----------



## Lucariking (Sep 7, 2008)

I have one older sister.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 7, 2008)

A little bro (15) and a little sis (7).  My sister is the cutest thing~~~


----------



## Frozen Weta (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a sister that's about two-and-a-half years younger than I am.  We get along pretty well, but we do have the occasional stupid argument.


----------

